# FS - Silver Tip & Albino Juvenile Plecos



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

As the title says I have these for sale. They are all at different stages in size starting with 1" and up. All are very healthy and eating veggie's, algae wafers, blood worms.

The dad is red eye albino and one mom is silver tip and the other one is albino.

I am in Maple Ridge.

For the silver tips - *$3.50* each. *OR* *3/$9.00
*
For the albino *$4.00* each. *OR* *4/$15*

*PM* me for more info OR if you are interested.

Thanks for looking.

*Dad*










*Albino Mom*










*Babies*


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

PM's are answered. Thank you.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

daily bump


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

beautiful, healthy little fish!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Storm, still available.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

bumping................


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Still have some available.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

all very healthy and looking for new homes.


----------



## WeAreAllCanucks (Apr 13, 2011)

how big are the babies now??


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

They all very in size from 1/2" to the largest being of the first batch 3'.


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

hey Kim pmed... for got to say that


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

All PM's replied to - thanks


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

weekly bump


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top - thank you.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

updated with a few new pics.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump for the day.


----------

